# Rogers/Yahoo new daily email limit = SUCKS!



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Not sure if this affects most of you, but a few weeks ago Rogers decided to implement a new policy in order to reduce spamming. Basically, we were forced to change our SMTP settings in order to be able to send mail. If that wasn't enough, last night I wanted to send out an email blast to one of my mailing lists. This particular mailing list contains almost 2000 subscribers! I use MaxBullk Mailer to handle this task.

Surprise - they cut me off after sending out 125 emails and no one in the office could send mail after that - we had reached our daily limit! I called them about this, they said that this is a new policy for residential users and there's nothing they can do about it. When I asked about their business plan and whether it has the same limitations, they informed me that they could not offer us this plan as we are not located in a business area.

Not sure if Bell has implemented a similar policy but it would not surprise me. 

So with this said, does anyone have any suggestions for an ISP that does not have a daily limit on the number of emails sent - I think it's time to move on.....

All suggestions welcome...


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

where can you find a copy of this policy? I looked throughout the Rogers.com site and couldn't find a thing on email limititations besides the overall cap on bandwidth.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Although I feel sorry for you, I am in favour of this policy. Spam is out of control and it's likely not business accounts that are the cause of it. 2000 people is allot and I would assume that whether you think so or not, you are spamming. I want to recieve personal and business correspondence only, and it seems once you get on a list it is impossible to get off.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

2000 is quite a bit
time to subscribe to an email "blast" service
all part of doing business i guess
or find a different ISP without the email restrictions
you can still use Rogers for the pipe, but have someone else host you domain and email

www.mycybernet.net is my current host


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Just want to clarify, everyone on this list has opted in - there is no spamming of any kind. We send out a newsletter about once a month for every act we work with. Each band has their own mailing list and domain. In the event your wondering, it's for The Trews. So keeping their fans up to date is important....especially with a new album coming out soon (insert shameless plug here)

As for finding this policy on line, I haven't even looked but when I called Rogers about my problem, they informed me that this is the case for residential accounts. Also, it was clearly stated on the log file. Taken from MaxBulkMailer "Yahoo.com closing transmission channel. User is over the limit for messages allowed to be sent in a single day."

We have our own domain but with this new policy to curb spamming (which I agree with) 
we are forced to use their SMTP settings. If I could use my own domain SMTP settings, I am guessing we would not encounter this issue. 

I actually did send out my newsletter earlier today using Your Mailing List Provider. Not a free service but web based list managment tools seems to be the only work around.

MACSPECTRUM - I'll check out your suggestion


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow...that could really become a nuisance. They're obviously trying to stop spamming, though. It could be helpful for users who have unknowingly become "zombie" spamming computers, because if they try to send an email they will wonder "Why am I over my limit, this is my first email today?". For most home users, 125 emails should be more than enough, though your situation is more difficult.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Why not use one of the online group/mailing list managers, like yahoogroups.

I have been using Yahoogroups for years (used to be called OneList), and it works fine. You can pay a small fee to avoid the ads they include with the e-mails too.


----------



## BeeRich (May 30, 2005)

http://www.igs.net


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

Another solution would be to register a domain name have it hosted (not with Rogers) and set-up a different e-mail account for the purpose of sending out that monthly mailing list.

Just make sure to check with the hosting provider that you don't run in the same e-mail restrictions...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Quickly looked at Yahoo Groups thing, not sure but it seems that this requires the recipients to register or become part of the group...need to sign up and try a test.

I would never use my rogers email account to send to a list. I use a specific email account from each band's domain (ie:[email protected]), the problem is Rogers - they cap you at 125 regardless. I am not an expert in this but I think this is due to the outgoing mail settings, which all accounts must use. 

BeeRich's suggestion seems like a awesome solution - this ISP has no caps. Looking into this....

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Switch to Rogers Business. It still has some hiccups but if you send late at night one at a time it gets through eventually. ( just don't try 5-6 at time )
Biz is only like $15 more a month, much better and less stupid tech support and you won;t get bugged for bandwidth etc and get a small speed bump as well.

Rogers for home sucks if you are running a small business. Their biz division is a different story entirely.
Takes about 5 minutes to switch to biz and you should get the biz people to switch you not the other way around 

•••


BTW there is no work around for the Rogers for outgoing so the separate hosting will not solve the problem.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I called Rogers about switching over to Business, we are more than willing....but they informed me this level of service is not available in our "area". Talk about getting screwed!

I have to move to a new ISP which offers "business" class service w/ no caps.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm running my own SMTP off my eMac. It works well enough.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I can understand Rogers putting a cap on residential services (no home user should need to send out 125 e-mails in one day).

As for why they don't offer business services in your area is a head-scratcher. Start looking for alternatives.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

How complicated and expensive would setting up my own be ? I am not a network admin dude by any means.....


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Looking at your needs and reading the replies - this may be a solution. I run my own business from home, I have Rogers High-Speed Extreme (and like you, I wanted the business service but Rogers "refused" to let me have it because I am in a residential area although I am registered as a business with my city, etc. etc.). 

I have my domain registered with www.coolcom.com (B.C.) and I use their mail server for all my mail and, except for the occasional hiccup (usually Rogers' fault), no issues. I can send all I want and the mail tag is from my domain (not Rogers). Coolcom is aware of Rogers lockout of port 25 so their servers listen on port 5190.

I pay Rogers $49 (less 15%) for the high speed and $29 to coolcom a month (less than $100 in total including taxes) but this is a third less than what I was spending at Bell for a dedicated static high speed ADSL line (I had my own server). Bonus is I don't have to worry about the server anymore nor the maintenence of it. And the $29 for coolcom includes hosting for 9 other domains which I am currently using for my clients.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

simon, 
I agree, not having to deal with maintenance is ideal. So if I understand your post correctly, I need to find a hosting solution that will allow me to use their outgoing email settings/specified ports and completely bypass Rogers. Which, BTW - was how everything was set up prior to implementing their new policy.

I have to look into this further but I think our clients are registered with various hosts. Liking the idea of hosting multiple domains with one account..would only be a few dollars each per month.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Neat trick - :clap:
Checking it out now.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

If anybody is interested in finding out what services coolcom offers ... I have the multihost account, there are webmaster accounts that even offer more flexibility but I don't think the info is on the website.

eMail Ken at [email protected] for more information


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

This was something that my brother encountered in his business 3 years ago and percipitated the switch from Rogers to Bell as well as starting and registiring a Domain with the capability to send out at least 5000 emails a day.

Laterz


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

I find that mail cap pretty heavy handed on Rogers part. 125 is really not a lot of emails for one day for a home user, contrary to popular belief, depending on what that "home user" is doing. I'm an IT manager, do various freelance network support, work on coding contracts, and am a member of at least 25-30 mailing lists. When put in that context sending 125 emails a day doesn't sound as 'big' as it used to. In some cases for support stuff I've sent 25 emails within 2 hours to ONE recipient! .. in the words of Bill Gates "Why would anyone need more than 640k of ram?"

Glad I don't use their SMTP servers!

As for sending out that many emails, why not setup a proper mailing list on the server side of things .. most hosting setups come with at least one for free. Then you would send one email to the list and the hosting server would take care of the rest.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

As per Simon's recommendation, contacted Ken over at Coolcom... and problem solved! Made the transition over to our new hosting company this morning with no hiccups. We can now send all the mail we want using their specific port settings.

Thanks for the great lead - much appreciated.

Ants


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

if you don't use the rogers smtp server and you do change your port to 587, does the bandwidth cap still apply? don't think so.


----------



## chy (Feb 3, 2002)

for mailing lists. www.graphicmail.com

regards,

R.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*No cap. No limits.*

I guess mguertin and I are in the minority here, but I too think the 125 emails per day limit is quite restrictive.
Not only that, but I feel that _any_ limit to the number of emails I can send is inexcusable.
You pay for the service. Then the service provider arbitrarily limits what you can do?
Ridiculous! Why not limit you to 50 or 25 emails a day?
If I was a Rogers customer, I would be volcanic. I wouldn't dare call the Rogers Customer Care Line cuz I'd just start shouting at the poor phone clerk who has no control over the company policies. And then I'd probably cry (I'm a crybaby). My call would ruin their day and mine, and change nothing.

I've used IGS. They're a good company.


----------

